# Help me get this straight..



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

Wastegate
Actuator
blow off valve


as far as ive been reading, these all seem to do the same purpose.. exactly what do they do?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Wastegate. Bleeds off boost so that you can run a certain boost level. SOme turbo's have internal wastegates that are contolled by an actuator (arm). Other setup suse external gates that are mounted on the turbo manifold itself rather than the turbo. Both accomplish the same thing, external gates typically hold more boost/power than internal gates, and are more adjustable. 

Bloew off valve is mounted on the charge piping right before the throttle body. When the car is seeing boost it is forcing air in to the motor. When you let off the throttle the throttle plate slams closed, the boosted air hits the closed TB and trys to go backwards toward the turbo. The blow off valve opens and vents this "extra boost". There are two ways to do this, our cars should have the vented air recirculated back into the intake AFTER the MAF as this is metered air. Non MAF cars vent this in to the atmosphere and that is where you get that cool whooshing sound everyone loves soo much. 

you can get much more technical than this, btu that is the basic role they play!


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Wow, word up, I didn't really know what an actutor was either, but I do now. Thanks. Here's a bit of knowledge from my side.

Did you know that: The inferior complex of Albert Einstien's brain was 15% wider then the average human? The inferior complex allows you to figure out mathematical problems in your head, thus letting Albert Einstein to create the Theory of Relativity IN ONLY ONE YEAR!!! Scientist today have been studying his theory since it was created and they only have the basic concept of it and havn't figured out how the whole thing works! Some of the equations in the theory are SOOOO complex that it would take a team of modern day scientist to unravel only half of the equations in an efficient amount of time. 

Here's my two cents to you.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

MontyCrabApple said:


> *Did you know that: The inferior complex of Albert Einstien's brain was 15% wider then the average human? The inferior complex allows you to figure out mathematical problems in your head, thus letting Albert Einstein to create the Theory of Relativity IN ONLY ONE YEAR!!! Scientist today have been studying his theory since it was created and they only have the basic concept of it and havn't figured out how the whole thing works! Some of the equations in the theory are SOOOO complex that it would take a team of modern day scientist to unravel only half of the equations in an efficient amount of time.
> 
> Here's my two cents to you.  *


 ***** That's wonderful. I'm glad you have so much spare time.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol.. right.. and this should be in forced induction.. ihad too may windows open at once.. didnt realize it was in the ga16de..


----------

